# Trading my Taurus PT111 for a Glock 17



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend told me his friend wanted to trade a 1st gen Glock 17 for something smaller so he can carry when he gets his CHL. I told him I would trade my 1st gen PT111 for a 1st gen Glock 17. I didn't think he would go for it but he just called me and said he wants to swap them out tomorrow if I am interested. Mine has night sights and 4 magazines and his has night sights and 2 magazines. So hopefully everything will go smooth tomorrow. He is going to meet me at my work to.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Taurus makes a great gun but I think I would have traded him also. G17 is a fantastic weapon. Good luck on everything going smoothly.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Camaro - do you have your CHL or are you planning to get it? If so, you might see if you can find a holster to try to conceal the 17 on yourself before making the swap. Depending on your build, you might find the 17 a bit difficult to conceal. Remember that the Glock is probably going to have a fatter grip than your 1911. I'm not saying that it's impossible to conceal a 17 but for some people it's less of a possibility than it is for others.

But if you do the trade, I think you'll really enjoy the Glock. I've had mine for a month, love it and am looking to order a Glock 34 tomorrow.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> Camaro - do you have your CHL or are you planning to get it? If so, you might see if you can find a holster to try to conceal the 17 on yourself before making the swap. Depending on your build, you might find the 17 a bit difficult to conceal. Remember that the Glock is probably going to have a fatter grip than your 1911. I'm not saying that it's impossible to conceal a 17 but for some people it's less of a possibility than it is for others.


I don't have my CHL yet but plan to some time in the near future. I was planning on getting a Glock 23 for carry and the Glock 17 can go in my vehicle.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck, I think you will enjoy the Glock.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

camaro*73 said:


> I don't have my CHL yet but plan to some time in the near future. I was planning on getting a Glock 23 for carry and the Glock 17 can go in my vehicle.


Did you consider the Glock 26 for carry or do you want the .40 for its power?

Good luck on your CHL. I took the Ohio class in mid Feb (12 hours in one day) and am awaiting the sheriff's check on my background.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> Did you consider the Glock 26 for carry or do you want the .40 for its power?
> 
> Good luck on your CHL. I took the Ohio class in mid Feb (12 hours in one day) and am awaiting the sheriff's check on my background.


I was just wanted the Glock 23 because I already own the Glock 22 and I could have ammo for both guns just for convenience.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

camaro*73 said:


> I was just wanted the Glock 23 because I already own the Glock 22 and I could have ammo for both guns just for convenience.


Makes perfect sense. :smt023 I just picked up a Glock 34 because I already have the 19.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got my 1st Gen Glock 17 yesterday. Other than holster wear on the slide and the 2 10 round magazines showing a lot of wear, it is in great shape. I will be taking it to the range Saturday morning. I also bought 1 17 round magazine for it.








------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines ines


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not a Glock a holic, but would trade a PT111 for any Glock, any day. Not knocking Taurus either because the ones I have had have been trouble free. Good trade.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

greenjeans said:


> I'm not a Glock a holic, but would trade a PT111 for any Glock, any day. Not knocking Taurus either because the ones I have had have been trouble free. Good trade.


I am the same way. The only Golck that I really wanted was the 22 and I have it already. I like Taurus also. I have the Taurus 617SS and I am buying the Judge from a buddy of mine on Saturday for $300 and my next gun that I plan on getting soon is the Taurus PT92.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

OP Congrats on the trade. I seriously think you are getting the better deal.

Many years ago I got royally screwed by Taurus on two pistols. Since then I have had no use for them, semiauto or revolver. I have recently tried Glocks and have been impressed with what I have seen. Just know that Glocks are prone to FTFs and FTEs caused by limp wristing.
So don't limp wrist it. I has a Gen 3 G17 and it is one sweet shooting gun. Was very surprised at how accurate it was right out of the box.

Again congrats on your trade up.:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it sounds like a fair trade. It's not up or down IMO if both function properly and reliably. It's a "god knows how old" gen 1 Glock for a new less expensive Taurus.

I own both brands and have had great results with both. As a matter of fact, I traded a Taurus for a Glock and regret it. On the other hand, I still have a Taurus that I wouldn't trade for a Glock, any day.

Both make fine weapons. Glocks have a better track record but they fail too. 

Oh yeah, that Gen 1 is probably ready for a spring kit.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Oh yeah, that Gen 1 is probably ready for a spring kit.


Done!

I will be trying it out at the range tomorrow morning. :target:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

It worked perfectly today. I am even more happy about the trade now.










------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i see it has the extended controls as well, you made a very good swap, wonder what the date of birth is on that gun.....check the serial number and get back with me, it looks like a 1980's or very early 90's


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

knoxrocks222 said:


> i see it has the extended controls as well, you made a very good swap, wonder what the date of birth is on that gun.....check the serial number and get back with me, it looks like a 1980's or very early 90's


I am not sure of the date or how to find out. The serial # is BMSXXX.

I put the extended controls on it along with replacing springs.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Did some more research on my Glock and found out it was made in June 1995. It is a second generation Glock. It has been an awesome gun and fun to shoot.










------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------

